# Rhino Plecostomus



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I am going to get one of these tomorrow at the LFS at about 1". I have a few questions about them
1. are they good scavengers
2. how big do they get on average
3. what should i feed them? algae wafers or what?
4. how fast do they grow?

thanx


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

They grow to about 12 in. Care for just like you would any other pleco. Not to sure on there growth rate though.


----------



## BLACKDIAMONDRHOM (Mar 7, 2004)

gay fish, ugly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BLACKDIAMONDRHOM said:


> gay fish, ugly










please keep posts like this to other sites









as far as I am aware you do not get gay fish







and calling lemmywinks ugly is just rude


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i have seen plenty of gay fish innes as a matter of fact


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

like whispering rain on predfish

she has like 4 gay fish tthat try to mate with clown loachs!?lol


----------



## BLACKDIAMONDRHOM (Mar 7, 2004)

First of all I never called Winks a name (gay). I like winks, we have spoke many times.

I told winks that the fish was gay. I based this on the fact that sharkaquarium has had 1 for sale for about 1.5 years and was only asking about $40. I don't know if george ever sold it, but I ment that the fish is "gay" meaning it is possibly one of the least desirable.

And as far as the comments, I apologize to the person I offended. I do feel as if people should get reply's to there post. Negative and positive if asking a question. Lemmywinks lives near my house It would make no sense for him to waste money on a stupid pleco that nobody wants....
By the way winks, I still have (2Red Scarlets)1Leopard Cactus and 1, (3 beacon,)Also, adonis, Vampire, "gold" variety royals and "Goldy's L14

So, If you want a cool pleco let me know, because the Rhino sucks and is sluggish and nonresponsive to the owners, my pleco's are like cichlids they are so active. Pleco's are very important, and there are alot out there. I wasn't try to be rude Winks, I never meant to offend you if I did but if the person who roasted me was offended then maybe that little bitch is " gay and ugly" So f*ck off to that person, got a problem with me p.m. me, AND WE WILL WORK IT OUT............


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i have seen plenty of gay fish innes as a matter of fact


sure they wern't bi?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I didnt know pl*cos interacted with you







then again I have onley owned 2 different types


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lonald said:


> I didnt know pl*cos interacted with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 biology professor at my university has a 12" common pleco in her office that begs for pellets constantly by swimming into the glass, like you'd expect an oscar to behave


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know pl*cos interacted with you
> ...


 I wish my plecos were all like that


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi,

I have one at almost a little over 1 foot. He's gentle despite the size, swims regularly, not fussy about food, and quite a hardy fellow.

Here's a pic of it!
http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/displ...p?album=7&pos=0


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sorry dude cant see the pic.

I got a little 1" rhino pleco. he's so cute









once they get bigger they are fugly though









he is in my 29g cichlid communty. he is doing great so far


----------

